# Lactation and wg?



## Delight (Oct 18, 2010)

anyone have stories involving this? Ive read a few here and there but wondering if theres any i missed. thanks.


----------



## maltesefalcon (Oct 18, 2010)

Here's one I wrote a while ago.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50449


----------



## Delight (Oct 19, 2010)

very awesome story, but i was thinking more of a breastfeeding type of thing


----------



## TheRealGhostbuster (Oct 19, 2010)

how about this one?

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56749


----------



## Delight (Oct 20, 2010)

TheRealGhostbuster said:


> how about this one?
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56749



Yes, my favorite, anything more like that?


----------



## maltesefalcon (Oct 21, 2010)

You might try the Breast Expansion Archive. They have quite a few in that vein.
Not sure if the Overflowing Bra is still running but they had some good stories too.
This site is more weight oriented. Any of the other let's call them...special interests will be more of an afterthought.


----------



## silentbob (Oct 21, 2010)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/vera.html

and

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/table_turning.html


----------

